

Porting the Aloha Editor from ExtJS to jQuery - bergie
http://aloha-editor.org/wiki/Migration_to_jQuery_UI

======
jhund
I checked out the aloha editor and am really impressed. My challenge right now
is that I don't fully understand what AGPL licensing means. Could I use this
unmodified in a commercial project (web application)? What does that mean for
the project (source code and running web app)?

~~~
ebiester
AGPL license requires you to give your source code to people who use your web
app. In those cases, I suggest buying a license or looking at other
alternatives.

------
js4all
So, has the port happened yet? The following title would be more clear:
"Planning to port Aloha editor from ExtJS to use jQuery".

Because the current version sounds as there were an easy migration path.

